# JBL Studio 590



## duluth5 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the site and trying to get into the home theater hobby! 
It seems like many of you are familiar with the ARX line. I was trying to wait for the A5c speakers and the A2rxc for my L/C/R setup, but they are out of stock for now. 

While waiting, I've seen some good reviews for the JBL Studio 590 towers. Any experience with these speakers? 

Just for reference, I actually enjoyed the horns on the Klipsch RF-7ii.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Studio 5 series is really nice

I have owned the Studio 530 bookshelf, and the bi-radial horn is
different from the Klipsch Reference horns >>> however, that JBL 
horn is smooth, refined and has better detail and definition to me.

The JBL Studio 530 also has more midrange detail and definition
compared to the Klipsch Reference bookshelves, also more better
bass quality, control and definition.

I would find a way to the audition the Studio 590 towers. 

Enjoy the adventure.


----------



## duluth5 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

Current offer for the 590 series is $650 per tower. Very tempting....


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

duluth5 said:


> Current offer for the 590 series is $650 per tower. Very tempting....


A good price.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Very nice.


----------

